# WEP set-up on cable modem



## rocko22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

 I'm trying to set up a WEP password for my wireless network. I don't have an Airport, just the modem that came when the cable company came and installed the network. They never installed a password, so now I'm having trouble doing it myself. 
 I have gone to system preferences, chosen network, clicked on my network and tried to configure a password after clicking edit. Even after I tell it to apply the settings, it seems the settings just don't stick. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. If anyone can give me a step by step guide on how to secure my network, I would be immensely grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## rocko22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Something I just noticed is that as soon as I turn off  my wireless to test the password, when I turn it back on, the setting's I have applied become re-set and I no longer have the password.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 10, 2009)

rocko22 said:


> ...
> 
> I'm trying to set up a WEP password for my wireless network. I don't have an Airport, just the modem that came when the cable company came and installed the network. ...


Your wireless network? You have "just the modem when the cable company came and installed the network"? You don't have an Airport, yet you have a wireless network? How?

To have a wireless network, you need a wireless router [or access point]. It can be an Airport, a Linksys, D-Link, or something. Your cable modem connects one device to the Internet. It is best if that device is a router. Some modems are combination modem/routers. Without a wireless router [or access point], however you don't have a wireless network. If you are logging into a wireless network from a laptop, iPhone, or whatever, then you are probably picking up a neighbor's wireless signal.


----------



## rocko22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry about that. We do have a modem/router. What I meant by the Airport remark is that we don't have a Mac Airport router. I said that because I saw some help sites mentioning going to Airport Setup Assistant. I tried going to that, but it didn't work. I have no idea if that's because we don't have a Mac Airport router or what. Again, sorry for the confusion on that. 

Thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2009)

Look at the manual of the router.
Connect to it via browser, that usually helps set it up - using hte router ip address (http://1.2.3.4 or something like that). Change the default passwords in it too.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2009)

First of all don't panic. Then connect to the wireless modem with an ethernet cable. Then once you are on the net open System Preferences (in your Dock)->Network and look for your Router address. Then put that address in your favorite browser address bar(with no www or HTTP). This should get you into that modem/router to set the password/change the default name of it and set up some kind of wireless security (that your Mac can handle). 

The cable modem company should have given you a manual or some instructions when they installed it. Did they?


----------

